# 11042 Debridement



## krich (Aug 10, 2011)

I have heard different opinions on what the Dr's dictation should be for billing 11042. After reading the code descripion countless times and this is what I am wondering...In the CPC exam a couple senarios stated "down to subcutaneous tissue" with all the available aswers being 11042.  The CPT book states "reported by depth of tissue that is removed" prompting me to think the dictation should read "down to and including".  I realize this seems like semantics, but codes are being corrected based on the physicians dictation and it would be great to hear some feedback regarding this. 
Thank you for your posts!


----------



## mrigg72 (Aug 10, 2011)

*11042*

After working in wound care, 11042 is a common code used daily.  I will only code the 11042 if dictation specifically states removed INTO or THROUGH the subq., removing viable and non viable, and the instrument used.  If dictation states TO subq then it will be coded 97597, as long as it meets the other requirements.  If dictation is missing one of these components  the instrument or sharp verbage, type of tissue removed or depth level then I code an E/M.


----------



## krich (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you.  That is very helpful =)


----------

